# Muskingum 6-7-08



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

The water was muddy and a little high but I managed to get a good night of fishing in.Caught 2 5lbers a 10 lber and this 30lber.All caught on bluegill or green sunfish.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats on the great night


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Dang joe sound like you had a very good nite! Congrats!


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice one man:B , how much lead did you have to use to keep baits on bottom? Had buddy's who were at the Scioto down south on Sat and they said 6 oz wouldnt hold. 30# is the new benchmark for me, cant wait till I get one on!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Steelwolve said:


> Nice one man:B , how much lead did you have to use to keep baits on bottom? Had buddy's who were at the Scioto down south on Sat and they said 6 oz wouldnt hold. 30# is the new benchmark for me, cant wait till I get one on!


I was usin 3oz no roll sinkers.The baits were driftin about 10 feet bfore they stopped on the bottom,but after that they stayed put reel good.Its all about the no roll sinkers


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Yea the no rolls are great, thats what he had on 2, 3oz, he swears they wouldnt hold! From what he said the river was flowing pretty swift in the area. Sounds like the flow on the Muskingum was a little better to deal with. Again Congrats on that fish!!


----------

